# White River Trout Fishing Videos



## Capps Guide Service Inc. (Aug 24, 2016)

This video represents the quality of Brown Trout that the White River in Arkansas can produce during the months of February and March while fishing with live shiner minnows. I hope that everyone enjoys the videos! You can see more of our videos on my you tube channel "David E Capps"


----------



## Capps Guide Service Inc. (Aug 24, 2016)

*High Water Drift Fishing Video from White River*

This video was shot in February when the Bull Shoals Dam was releasing water into Arkansas White River. We were drifting River Shiners for bait,.
Hope you enjoy the video!


----------

